
Stack Overflow Annual Survey 2016 - atriix
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/so-2016
======
atriix
Source:
[https://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/314186/1592572](https://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/314186/1592572)

